# I I Need Help To Stop This Discusting Smoking Habit



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been a pack a day smoker for 25 years. Towards the end of 2011, I was close to 2 packs a day. My past attempts to quit have had no long-term success. 18 days ago I quit smoking marijuana, and I have managed to cut down to about 15 cigarettes a day. I want so badly to quit this! I want to live as long as I can. I want to see my children grow old, and I want my grandchildren to have a grandma. 

I've been trying to keep busy and walking the dogs often. I hid all the ashtrays and restricting myself to smoking outside only. I was eating a lot of sunflower seeds, but that and the lemon drops ate away at the roof of my mouth. I also developed this habit of rubbing my tongue on my teeth which has made my tongue raw, and I can't seem to stop doing that even though it hurts. I also have tried chewing gum, but I can't seem to stop swallowing it right away. 

I'm reaching out to you good people here at Sas to give me some hope, tips, graphic lung pictures that may instill fear in me, scold me, or something. Anything!? I just don't feel strong enough to do this on my own. Its so stressful and I'm so frustrated. I will also post my progress here in this thread.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I've been a pack a day smoker for 25 years. Towards the end of 2011, I was close to 2 packs a day. My past attempts to quit have had no long-term success. 18 days ago I quit smoking marijuana, and I have managed to cut down to about 15 cigarettes a day. I want so badly to quit this! I want to live as long as I can. I want to see my children grow old, and I want my grandchildren to have a grandma.
> 
> I've been trying to keep busy and walking the dogs often. I hid all the ashtrays and restricting myself to smoking outside only. I was eating a lot of sunflower seeds, but that and the lemon drops ate away at the roof of my mouth. I also developed this habit of rubbing my tongue on my teeth which has made my tongue raw, and I can't seem to stop doing that even though it hurts. I also have tried chewing gum, but I can't seem to stop swallowing it right away.
> 
> I'm reaching out to you good people here at Sas to give me some hope, tips, graphic lung pictures that may instill fear in me, scold me, or something. Anything!? I just don't feel strong enough to do this on my own. Its so stressful and I'm so frustrated. I will also post my progress here in this thread.


i heard a few people who said they had quit quite easily with the help from some carr dude. then i seen a few tv shows where that name was mentioned among celebrities. with a lil research i found out his name is allen carr. and he is a known world wide expert for helping people quit smoking.






and the link to the book, the reviews are pretty damn high. 5 out of 5 stars from 804 reviews left. there must be some from of wizard craft contained in that book!
http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Way-Stop-Smoking-Non-Smokers/dp/1402718616

.....and no iam not making any form of a profit from suggesting this book to her people. for those individuals that think iam running some form of a book fair scam whenever i post a link about a book to help somebody with there problems. :no


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

and if that dosent work try out the precious roy home shopping networks electric cigarettes. just listen to all those satisfied customers. :yes


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

*Smoking Is So Embarrassing!*

Thank you Dr. Hobo.  I don't know why I didn't think to see you about this first. I'm a little too afraid to put that electric probe anywhere near this sore tongue of mine. :teeth I did read many good reviews on that book though. It's definitely worth a try. So how much do I owe for your kind service? I hope you will accept fresh chicken eggs.

I started this thread in tears during my lunch break today. I feel really embarrassed to admit this gross habit of mine to all of you. But, here it is and there's no turning back now. I've always hidden this habit and felt ashamed of myself for it. When my children left the house, I found myself alone more than usual. That's when my smoking habit really kicked into high gear.

In public places it makes me feel like everyone is looking at me. One time for instance, this summer, I was in the margarita line at an amusement park.. smoking. It was a smoking section, but the people standing behind me started coughing, so I put it out. Then I heard them whispering between each other about how bad it smells and how much they can't stand it. I was too nervous to turn around, but I felt pathetic and wished I could have disappeared. I kind of feel like that now.

After work I came home and fell asleep on the couch for 3 hours. My body was hurting, aching as though I have the flu. My chest/lungs feels like it weighs 20 lbs. and I coughed up some flemmy stuff a couple of times. So I think my lungs are starting to clear up a bit. Its funny how I never coughed stuff up while I was heavy smoking. When I woke up at 7, I read the reviews, hopped into the hooptee, and headed to the bookstore. I'm so excited, and can't wait to get started.

Yesterday I smoked 11 cigarettes, today I have smoked 8. It's a start...:|
I'm hoping to wake up in the morning, and not want to smoke all.


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

everytime you want to smoke a cigarette. say out loud--i don't want to smoke. then don't smoke. eventually your brain will be reprogrammed when you feel that urge you will automatically be like nahhh. it takes a long time but it worked for me. until i started again 6 years laters LOL


----------



## Sensitive Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

Good luck to everybody who is quitting smoking. One of my friends gave up and he never went back. He was a heavy smoker and smoked 30 cigarettes a day. 

I smoke and want to give them up but I have not that long ago got over depression and anxiety. So I am a bit worried in case I get to stressed out and upset my nerves while giving up. Will try next year though.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Thank you Dr. Hobo.  I don't know why I didn't think to see you about this first. I'm a little too afraid to put that electric probe anywhere near this sore tongue of mine. :teeth I did read many good reviews on that book though. It's definitely worth a try. So how much do I owe for your kind service? I hope you will accept fresh chicken eggs.
> 
> I started this thread in tears during my lunch break today. I feel really embarrassed to admit this gross habit of mine to all of you. But, here it is and there's no turning back now. I've always hidden this habit and felt ashamed of myself for it. When my children left the house, I found myself alone more than usual. That's when my smoking habit really kicked into high gear.
> 
> ...


i dont know why either. i am a dr you know. a reduction is a start :yes. your ready to change and have actually started doing something about it. alot of people never get to the 2nd part.:clap


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

*Ms Daisy... Your Hair Smells Delicious*

Thursday I had 5 cigarettes. I smoked my last one Thursday at 6pm. :clap It tasted horrible!!!
I'm so proud of myself! The words in that book really made a world of difference to me, like night and day...its truly a miracle. I had been approaching it all wrong by making myself feel deprived, as though I lost my best friend, thus pacifying myself. I always thought exchanging one bad habit for another habit was the way to go. :no No...no. 
I don't want to turn my thread into a book review, and I don't want to ruffle any feathers with the operators and advertisers of this site. So, I will conclude by saying that my stress levels about this have eased. My mouth, body aches and anxiety levels are under control... I no longer feel so deprived... I'm feeling more confident! I can do this....and the possibilities are endless. The best years of my life are straight ahead, and I'm looking forward to living them stink-free.

I also bought some other books on overcoming my relationship/ people fears, so Ill be busy for awhile. 
I just want to get better.







..there's such a long road ahead of me.

Thanks for your support guys...:squeeze


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

If you truly wanted to stop smoking cigarettes honestly....you'll stop. It's about having self control. The same way you got into cigarettes is how you're going to stop. You stop by forming a habit for of not smoking for 3 days...
I don't smoke but I have had bad habits which I have beaten by just resisting.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive past that 3 day marker. :boogie I feel so good, smell so good, and doing so good. 
I often think of cigarettes, like after a meal, and while driving, so I can't officially call myself a non-smoker till I quit thinking about them. The thought goes away quickly though, and I'm not freaking out about it anymore. Life goes on without cigarettes  I'm living proof. 

Today will be the big test. Its back to work...everyone in the building is a smoker. Everyone of them.

Ive been concentrating on not swallowing my gum. :b Extra has new dessert flavors..yum. I chewed for 30 minutes without swallowing yesterday.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I was doing so good, then I thought I could trust someone again, but he let me down. I fell off the wagon, had 5 cigarettes today and I'm high as a kite. Lord help me, give me strength to quit poisoning myself like this! I feel sick uke

I will start reading the book again tomorrow. I don't want to turn out like my parents. They are both having health problem and were told by their doctors to stop smoking or else. I wanted to set a good example for them, so perhaps they too will quit. I wanted to set an example for everyone at work, and for my kids, and for my X, whom has a heart running on 30%, yet he's chain smoking. I know this is my calling. I must stop this vicious cycle of majority smokes. I hate cigarettes, and I hate smoking, and hate that I cant make myself stop!!! :mum


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

dont take it to hard. hurry up and get your relapses out the way so you can kick this habit. this thread just reminded me of this. you should wait till all your co workers are on smoke break. then come from around the corner dress up like this guy.


----------



## Surfiegirl (Jan 28, 2012)

*Just do it*

Hi there,
I have a mum quit smoking about 2 and half years ago because she nearly died because of severe chest infection. She also as COPD and only 63% lung capacity. Its only recently improved with increase of 13 % lung capacity.

I guess, what I am trying say, and that is lung problems generally deteriorate pretty quickly. Also COPD is not nice at all. Even though my mum is not dying yet but it affects her quality of life. I think when you are young that your bullet proof and unless you seen someone affected by smoking you don't see the health effects. Please do this for yourself and take care of your health. Unless you have good health you have no quality of life. Take Care


----------



## SoSolo (Nov 4, 2011)

Dont give up!!
next time someone tempts you just say no, walk away and try to think of something completely different


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you quit yet? arghhhhhhh i still need too quit i know ill feel much better my anxiety would decrease big time, gotta make it over that 24 hour hump, is the hardest


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

I am about a week away from having 1 year. I started smoking about 10 years ago. This site really helped me put things into perspective: http://whyquit.com/.

You also might want to consider a nicotine support group online, or locally if that's your thing. Being in a support group really helped me the first couple of days when I was pulling my hair out and my addicted mind was telling me all kinds of crazy reasons why I should start smoking again. Mutual struggle rocks.

It gets progressively easier with time. Cravings get less frequent (think weeks, months). Also, the cravings are nowhere near intense as the first couple of days when you are still in physical withdraw-- mine now last for a split second in which I quickly put down because there is no legitimate reason I should be smoking.

It's all up to you MsDaisy and GotAnxiety, believe in yourselves. I am rooting for you guys :squeeze.

P.S. Quitting smoking = confidence level increase big time


----------

